
Suppressing Vibration in Animatronics - djmips
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1jgaEO9aRs
======
djmips
Paper is here: [https://la.disneyresearch.com/publication/publication-
proces...](https://la.disneyresearch.com/publication/publication-process-
vibration-minimizing-motion-retargeting-for-robotic-characters/)

